# think ive Boo Boo'd



## macmain (May 28, 2017)

hello .. think ive made a booboo.. 
after a full decon and wash on my white car
TFR
foam
Fallout remover
wash 
clay
:detailer:
polish with dA :buffer:
megs 105 green hex
megs 205 black hex

i think ive booboo'd

ive been doing individual panels the swirl marks are gone i can assure you. as each panel is complete ive then sealed it with Boora ultra seal..(recomended by my spray guy)
i didnt wipe down though before seal with ipa.. only with a MF duster.
will this lose finish quality??


what


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Couple of points:

205 is a very oily polish (which makes it nice to use as you can keep working it).

The downside to this is that these oils can fill and mask swirls, so unless you wipe down with panel wipe, there is no guarantee you have removed swirls. It looks great, but then swirls re-appear after a few washes.

Not uses the boora seal, but having a look on their website their claims seem pretty wild ("3 years durability )

While an oily base can help some waxes, sealants generally perform better with a clean base, so yes you are likely to see a lower durability.


----------



## macmain (May 28, 2017)

oh dear... well lesson learnd . at the moment ive only done the front wings, bonnet and front doors... 
so i think i can rectifi it hopefully.. how would i go about removing the boora that ive done so i can do a full wipe down to check properly?. what paint sealant do use. ? ive also read before sealant and wax people are using a glaze... think i missed that step.. 

cheers for the reply...


ps.. im stuggling on the user control panel to find my posts... am i missing something.. im a frequent forum user .. but this forum i had to search for my post i did last night!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

macmain said:


> ps.. im stuggling on the user control panel to find my posts... am i missing something.. im a frequent forum user .. but this forum i had to search for my post i did last night!


Along the top bar, click on 'DW Home' header, then over on the right side in the 'users online' list, click on your username, click statistics and then you'll see your posts/threads started etc...... click here to find what you're looking for from previous posts/threads.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

goto _userCP_

Then _Settings & Options_ down the left hand side

_Edit Options_,

In _Messaging and Notification_ box, second sub-box down _Default Thread Subscription Mode_

_Instant email notification_


----------



## macmain (May 28, 2017)

macmain said:


> oh dear... well lesson learnd . at the moment ive only done the front wings, bonnet and front doors...
> so i think i can rectifi it hopefully.. how would i go about removing the boora that ive done so i can do a full wipe down to check properly?. what paint sealant do use. ? ive also read before sealant and wax people are using a glaze... think i missed that step..
> 
> cheers for the reply...
> ...


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

You could try something like CarPro Eraser or an IPA/water mix to remove the sealant and any remaining oils before checking for any remaining swirls and then re-sealing on the "naked" paint. If any sealant remains after a wipe down with Eraser or IPA then it must obviously have a good bond to the paint already so no real need to remove it and re-apply. (Unless swirls are visible underneath it.)


----------

